
How Twitter Users Balanced the Budget - pierrefar
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/11/21/weekinreview/21leonhardt-graphic.html
======
JoachimSchipper
I wonder why the NYTimes only publishes this data for Twitter users. It's not
like it would be hard to store it for everyone...

~~~
donohoe
Just a guess - but might have gone against the privacy policy. At no point did
it mention it would collect and aggregate data. But once you tweet it then
it's in public view then... Plus it's easier to map 1 verified twitter user to
a real person.

------
laujen
I find it interesting that no radical approaches were asked. I wonder, for
instance, how people would feel about a VAT tax or flat income tax.

~~~
natrius
The only proposals for a "national sales tax", which was listed, have been
VATs.

------
richcollins
Notice that those favoring tax increases are consistent _except_ expiration of
tax cuts for those making under 250k.

~~~
hugh3
Yes, interesting. One might almost cynically suggest that they're in favour of
all tax increases as long as they're paid by somebody else.

~~~
andrewcooke
Rational self interest in economics? How un-American.

